# Come on guys...wheres them reports ?



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

I had to work Saturday, and had to take my daughter shopping Sunday (JOY) so I din't get to go. so I need some reports on what ya'll caught or didn't catch ! Don't be stingy, It's for a good cause !!!! (cause I gotta wait till this weekend to go again) 

Thanks guys...I knew ya'll would understand.

Basnbud


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

FINE I see how ya gonna be.........


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

we went all over the bay saturday, started at 10am and ended up at 3mb, nothing everywhere else outside the pass area, hooked into the reds and blues at sunset on 3mb, started with squid and caught cut bait then put big chunks on the bottom and it was on,


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

Went to blackwater on saturday. Fished up river in the current and down in the grass. One bite all day....


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

thanks rufus, 

colby, maybe you should try them speckled trout and red fish !


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

That's the wrong flavor Bud!


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Went to Alaqua on Friday. Not much except some undersized specks, and a LOT of croakers. Took a break from the trout and caught a nice bass up in one of the tidal creeks on a Senko.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

AP, 

Good report. I stayed in Saturday cleaning out the garage. Boat's up for sale--check the post. New boat next month. 

Went to the East River on Sunday. Trolling was on. Got three nice size Stripers as well. Zero Bass. No photo's fishing was too hot and heavy and hands too nasty to touch the iPhone 5. All tossed back for anther day.

NJD


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

thats what I'm talkin about. Thanks guys. I got my boat ready for saturday. I just don't know weather to go to blackwater, or escambia. seems like both are doing good right now.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Basnbud, 

Head to Blackwater. Good Striper, Speck, and Reds bite. 

NJD


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Fished out of Black Creek Thursday of last week, 12/29, a couple of specks and rat red in Nancy's Cut. Fished mullet hole in main river, hung 3, lost 3. Went back the next day by myself and put 29 mullet in the box. Spoke with folks in a Alabama boat in Nancy's Cut, They had 2 keeper specks and had caught a number of short specks. 

A lot of Alabama boats on the water looking for speck and reds, but no one setting the world on fire. Catching a fair number of short specks but few keepers.

I'm go back tomorrow for first crappie trip this season although the water is really not cold enough. Just got a good supply of quality crappie minnows from Alabama and want to try a few. 

Later today will be stopping at bait shop in Sneads to check on the crappie bite at Lake Seminole.


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

I went fishing out at NAS last weekend and all this week here and there, today I found a letter on the beach adressed to me,

Dear Rick,

F$#% You!

Signed,
The Fish


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

The good fish can't get past the WALL of mullet swarming the whole dam air station. Some guy gave me a mullet net once but it doesnt sink fast enough.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

the mullet are swarming at nas?


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Yup, all along the south bank but too far out to get to and in all the little cuts and coves. Please come get them so I can get back to fishing... Maybe I should post a craigslist add.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

lol


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

try a big snatch hook ! and a big cooler to put them in. they are pretty good eating !


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I might hit the river this weekend for some eater size blue and channel cats


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

im gonna be down at the mouth with the girlfriend and my daughter, i'll trade some trout for cats ! (blues, they easier to skin)


----------

